# My Car (10 pictures, 56k beware!)



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whelp here she is, I'll take all feedback, positive and negative... but if you say anything negative I will bust your head.

IF YOU HAVE 56K IT MAY BE FASTER TO GO HERE AND CHECK OUT EACH INDIVIDUAL PICTURE!!! 
http://student.plattsburgh.edu/cook7166/MyCar/may192003/

A dark shot of the side of my car...









this next one, those arent scratches, I just need to give her a bath 









once again she needs a bath...









I just painted the corner lights yesterday... one cracked in the process but O well, it isnt a show car 









Closer...









A blurry shot...









heres one with the corner lights on... I like the orange thing in there so I left it in 









a big picture... my center console









my SER shift boot with maxima shift knob... I'm gonna cut the shifter down about 3 inches when I find somebody to weld it 









AND LASTLY, before anybody says "nice car, just needs rims and a drop.... here they are 









I've just been lazy... TOO lazy, I've had them since spring break 

OK I did all my talking, now its your turn!!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice ride (and wheels, they look like mine) i cant wait to see it with the SE-R wheels and the drop. are u planning to get the SE-L look or are u thinking about getting a body kit?


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

looks good


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

SEL look  I got a bumper lined up I'll be picking up this weekend, already painted black and including the fog lights


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude!
You need a new camera. Or at least use a photoediting program (which I know you have access to) to make the color/hue of each picture somewhat natural.


Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *SEL look  I got a bumper lined up I'll be picking up this weekend, already painted black and including the fog lights  *


good... that makes 2 of us. maybe we should go and find a good deal on 2 pairs of SE side skirts  oh, and im glad u sold that nis-knacks grille... the oem one looks much better...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

it only takes maybe 1/2 hour to put some wheels on, you can't possibly be THAT lazy


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice ride dryboy! now go slam that mofo and install the se-r wheels


Ben


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *good... that makes 2 of us. maybe we should go and find a good deal on 2 pairs of SE side skirts  oh, and im glad u sold that nis-knacks grille... the oem one looks much better... *


hey, he sold his grille to me...what are you trying to say?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\
How'd you get the emblem on the hood (thats aisian market style).

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Dude!
> You need a new camera. Or at least use a photoediting program (which I know you have access to) to make the color/hue of each picture somewhat natural.
> 
> 
> Seth *


It definately isnt the camera, its a 3.2 megapixel sony cybershot that'll run ya over 200 bucks... I know the lighting is shitty tho, its because of the lighting when I took the pictures, the sun was directly overhead, rather than behind me, putting out bad light from all angles. Also I had the image setting set to 320 x 240... whatever is the smallest resolution.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

2 more nighttime pics of the headlights..


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *hey, he sold his grille to me...what are you trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt like how the grille and the "stealth" lighting flowed 2gether


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *i didnt like how the grille and the "stealth" lighting flowed 2gether *


i figured that  



> /\/\
> How'd you get the emblem on the hood (thats asian market style).
> 
> Seth


well, i was cleaning out garage a few days ago and found this stuff called "emblem glue." automatically got the wheels in my brain going and i decided to take the emblem off of the stock grille (which i replaced with the nis knacks) and stick it on the hood. looks pretty good, huh?


----------

